# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Desaladoras >  El Ministro de Industria aprueba 4 millones de euros para desaladoras en Canarias

## NoRegistrado

> El Ministerio de Industria, Energía y Turismo destinará cuatro millones de euros para la construcción de plantas desaladoras de agua de mar en Canarias, según recogió el viernes el Boletín Oficial del Estado.
> 
> Podrán acogerse a estas ayudas las entidades locales, empresas públicas o concesionarias que sean titulares del servicio público de abastecimiento de agua o de las explotación del mismos y que viertan agua, obtenida a través de un poceso de desalación de agua de mar, a la red de distribución para el consumo doméstico.
> 
> Las actuaciones a subvencionar por esta convocatoria deben haberse realizado en el periodo comprendido entre el 1 de julio de 2012 y el 30 de junio de 2013, ambos inclusive, y el plazo de presentación de las solicitudes será de 5 días naturales que comenzarán a partir del día siguiente al de la publicación de esta orden el BOE.


http://www.iagua.es/noticias/desalin...canarias-39875

Los mismo que en una zona potencian y apoyan la desalación, en otros lugares la denigran, humillan y demonizan las instalaciones en marcha o en construcción.

Según sople el aire, así se mueve la veleta.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (10-nov-2013)

----------


## faeton

> http://www.iagua.es/noticias/desalin...canarias-39875
> 
> Los mismo que en una zona potencian y apoyan la desalación, en otros lugares la denigran, humillan y demonizan las instalaciones en marcha o en construcción.
> 
> Según sople el aire, así se mueve la veleta.
> 
> Saludos. Miguel.


Hombre no seas tan demagógico. En una isla pocas alternativas hay siendo casi la desalación la única para asegurar agua potable. Sobre todo en el caso de Lanzarote, Fuerteventura y Gran Canaria.
Si tienes un río que te puede suministrar agua potable, otra cosa cantaría.

----------


## Luján

> Hombre no seas tan demagógico. En una isla pocas alternativas hay siendo casi la desalación la única para asegurar agua potable. Sobre todo en el caso de Lanzarote, Fuerteventura y Gran Canaria.
> Si tienes un río que te puede suministrar agua potable, otra cosa cantaría.


Lo cierto es que si en las islas que comentas, y en las demás también, no se ejerciera una sobreexplotación del suelo con el cultivo del ladrillo (monocultivo de moda ahora en Canarias, y el único que no puede reconvertirse) bastaría con mucho menos agua desalada, incluso con ninguna, si se aprovecharan bien los retornos.


Por cierto, Miguel:
En Canarias también se echan pestes de las desaladoras y sus consecuencias económicas y medioambientales, pero tal como está la cosa y mientras no cambie lo que le comento a faeton, no hay otra.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Hombre no seas tan demagógico. En una isla pocas alternativas hay siendo casi la desalación la única para asegurar agua potable. Sobre todo en el caso de Lanzarote, Fuerteventura y Gran Canaria.
> Si tienes un río que te puede suministrar agua potable, otra cosa cantaría.


No hombre, alternativas ya sabemos que hay pocas, pero los tiburones especuladores han agotado los escasos recursos existentes construyendo (con la anuencia de los políticos) sin tener asegurado el suministro de un bien básico como es el agua.

Lo que suscribo en el mensaje es el cambio de discurso. Mientras en levante, los políticos del mismo partido han tratado la desalación como si el mismo diablo fuera (te recuerdo :nucleares del mar, etc...) con declaraciones destinadas a poner a la población en contra y todo tipo de pegas administrativas; en Canarias, la imagen que se da de la misma es completamente distinta, a ojos de los que estamos fuera, y que percibimos las noticias que se producen en uno u otro sitio.




> Lo cierto es que si en las islas que comentas, y en las demás también, no se ejerciera una sobreexplotación del suelo con el cultivo del ladrillo (monocultivo de moda ahora en Canarias, y el único que no puede reconvertirse) bastaría con mucho menos agua desalada, incluso con ninguna, si se aprovecharan bien los retornos.
> 
> 
> Por cierto, Miguel:
> En Canarias también se echan pestes de las desaladoras y sus consecuencias económicas y medioambientales, pero tal como está la cosa y mientras no cambie lo que le comento a faeton, no hay otra.


 El problema es el mismo que en Levante, la especulación urbanística . Además en Levante se suma la puesta en riego de miles de Has al amparo de la promesa de que va a llegar una agua determinada y los regadíos ilegales sin control o permitidos bajo cuerda.
Evidentemente habrá protestas por las consecuencias económicas y medioambientales, también las hay actualmente por los efectos del Desvío en el Tajo, que es un tema que en las desaladoras modernas es mucho menor y fácilmente neutralizable. posiblemente en Canarias, al ser muchas de las instalaciones más antigüas (no quiero decir viejas, sino de anteriores generaciones técnicas), ese problema no esté resuelto satisfactoriamente.
 Si la gente ve ese problema se debe quejar como es lógico. Pero a los que somos de fuera, el ejemplo de Canarias y el uso que hace de la tecnología de la desalación nos llega como algo positivo, como algo que funciona, como algo si no pionero, si que abe un camino. Toda obra hidraúlica tiene consecuencias, es evidente. Un embalse las tiene, un trasvase las tiene peores, y una desaladora igualmente las tiene. Y siempre hay que buscar el menor impacto ambiental. Pero en el balance, las noticias emitidas sobre el sistema de abastecimiento canario, siempre son positivas en general.

Ahora mismo Abengoa está comenzando a construir una planta desaladora en Chile, un amigo mío sale de viaje mañana para allá. Y empresas españolas están desarrollando proyectos de desalación en todo el mundo.
Acciona está construyendo una desaladora de 150.000 m3/día en Londres, y otra en Camberra de 300.000. Además está presente en proyectos o realidades en USA, América del Sur, África, Oriente Medio, etc... En todo el mundo.
 Mientras en la España peninsular, a ésta tecnología se la está cubriendo de un mantra negativo por una lucha política, lo cual pienso que es algo totalmente ilógico, porque pienso que, con los avances necesarios, será el futuro.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (06-dic-2013)

----------


## faeton

Odio la especulación urbanística. Pero queda demostrado que el consumo de agua en un 90% es por tema de regadíos no por cuestiones urbanas.
El tema es que desalar es más caro que tomar directamente de un río, peor es por una cuestión de precio político lo que se impone . 

Habría que poner precios crecientes en cuanto a riego, para incentivar el ahorro en riego y desincentivar el consumo bestial.

El tema es que para consumo urbano, desalar si sale rentable, pues se puede poner un precio "real".

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Odio la especulación urbanística. Pero queda demostrado que el consumo de agua en un 90% es por tema de regadíos no por cuestiones urbanas.
> El tema es que desalar es más caro que tomar directamente de un río, peor es por una cuestión de precio político lo que se impone . 
> 
> Habría que poner precios crecientes en cuanto a riego, para incentivar el ahorro en riego y desincentivar el consumo bestial.
> 
> El tema es que para consumo urbano, desalar si sale rentable, pues se puede poner un precio "real".


En la Península sí. Pero tengo la impresión de que en las Canarias, la falta de agua (allí siempre escasa) la produce en los últimos años el tremendo aumento de construcciones turísticas y resorts.

 El precio del agua, siempre es un precio político. No se puede cobrar igual en Galicia que (a pesar del último tiempo con clima inusual) abres un paraguas, le das la vuelta y tienes agua para el día, con Almería por ejemplo.

Por ejemplo, he visto, debido a las casas que he visitado con mi hermano que quiere comprar una para la caza, que el recibo del agua en la zona de Guadalajara en los alrededores de los pantanos de cabecera es más alto que el de los beneficiarios del trasvase, en un caso en concreto, superaba los 4 euros el m3, que me parece una burrada. Me llevé mis medidores y daba unaenorme dureza, sumado a un ph de 9,5, es decir, agua pésima por tener que sacarla de pozos alcalinos. Estás obligado a poner ósmosis o a gastar cantidades ingentes de sal en el descalcificador, lo que hace que el recibo total sea mayor.

Si se cobraran los costes reales, te aseguro que se ahorraba de principio el 30%.

 Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Luján

El agua desalada es cara. Claro que sí. Se requiere de una fuerte inversión en maquinaria, un importante coste de mantenimiento y un brutal gasto energético. Todo ello va mejorando con la mejora de la técnica, pero aún así, cuesta.

El agua trasvasada es cara. Claro que sí. Se requiere de una muy fuerte inversión en infraestructuras, un alto coste de mantenimiento y un importante gasto energético. Todo ello mejora poco con la mejora de la técnica, pero es así, cuesta.

Aparte de las no tan sutiles diferencias en las frases, la principal diferencia de que el agua trasvasada (hablando del mayor de ellos en España) sea, en el recibo, más barata que la más barata de la de desaladora (habría que verlo) se debe a que la primera está fuertemente subvencionada mientras que la segunda no.


Un recuerdo de allí:
Cuando vivía en Las Palmas de Gran Canaria, donde si mojabas un fósforo (cerilla) y la dejabas en el poyo (encimera) a que se secara, al levantarla quedaba un cerco blanquecino, el recibo allí era el tercero más caro de todas las capitales de provincia de España. Y eso que el agua desalada se mezclaba con salobre de los pozos para darle algo de "sustancia" ya que la desalada tal y como salía era casi agua destilada, con los peligros que conlleva.

----------

F. Lázaro (11-nov-2013)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Todo depende de si se aplican los costes reales y si se subvenciona tal o cual cosa. Si en la competencia trasvase/desalación, se aplicaran unos costes X a los daños medioambientales de la cuenca cedente (lo cual es difícil de cuantificar, aunque no son pequeños), la diferencia es muy ajustada.
En alguna parte del foro, he leído como F. Lázaro calculaba los costes del proyecto del trasvase del Ebro en cuanto a potencia necesaria para moverlo, y recuerdo que comenta que sería necesaria la potencia similar o casi a la que produce Cofrentes, no recuedro el detalle y no logro encontrar el mensaje en el buscador.

En cuanto a la calidad y características del agua desalada, casi siempre necesita una mezcla o remineralización, ya que cierto grado es necesario tanto para el consumo humano como para la agricultura, más para lo segundo. Incluso para algo más básico como es un descalcificador (de uso industrial, no de los caseros) trae un regulador por el cual puedes ajustar la dureza mezclando el agua descalcificada con la bruta tras la salida del cabezal. Lo tengo fresco porque he estado hablando ésta mañana con una empresa de Tarancón (Cuenca) para en el caso de que mi hermano compre la casa, hacerle una buena instalación que arregle la pésima calidad del agua de que disponen, y me han confirmado que ellos aconsejan fijar la mezcla de tal manera que en lugar de cero (como la deja la máquina) salga con una dureza de entre 2 y 4º en la escala francesa.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> En alguna parte del foro, he leído como F. Lázaro calculaba los costes del proyecto del trasvase del Ebro en cuanto a potencia necesaria para moverlo, y recuerdo que comenta que sería necesaria la potencia similar o casi a la que produce Cofrentes, no recuedro el detalle y no logro encontrar el mensaje en el buscador.


Yo tampoco me acuerdo de donde está ese mensaje. Todo depende del caudal que quieras derivar y la altura a la que quieres bombearla.

Alguien hablaba de derivar agua del Ebro en épocas de avenidas y construir un canal para llevarlas hasta el Júcar y de allí, al Segura, creo recordar. Si la memoria no me falla, creo que se habló de 1000 m3/s y elevarla 100 metros. Sólo ese bombeo, necesitaría la central de Vandellòs II para él solo.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Yo tampoco me acuerdo de donde está ese mensaje. Todo depende del caudal que quieras derivar y la altura a la que quieres bombearla.
> 
> Alguien hablaba de derivar agua del Ebro en épocas de avenidas y construir un canal para llevarlas hasta el Júcar y de allí, al Segura, creo recordar. Si la memoria no me falla, creo que se habló de 1000 m3/s y elevarla 100 metros. Sólo ese bombeo, necesitaría la central de Vandellòs II para él solo.


 Sí, eso era, gracias. Recuerdo que lo he leído en algún hilo pero no sé en cual. Lo cité con palabras aproximadas porque creo que la gente, en general, no es consciente del coste que tiene llevar agua a largas distancias en una orografía como la española. No sé si una desalación costará más, pero el dato es significativo.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

